# Mazzer SJ forAeropress/V60



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

While I continue on my one aeropress a day regime:coffee: ....

I keep eyeing up the SJ and thinking now is a good time to give the zassenhaus (and my arm) a rest

Anyone else used the SJ for brewed duties?

I would be interested in a ball park setting to begin for aeropress/ v60. i.e. how far to slacken off from my espresso setting which sits around 5.5-5.8 on the dial










Are we talking 7..... or beyond?

Cheers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Each grinder will be different (wear of burrs etc) but I would start at about 8 notches coarser than current espresso setting for a v60 (or 3 for an aeropress) and work +/- 1 each way depending on first pour

Are you aiming for 2:15 as an extraction for the V60?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Each grinder will be different (wear of burrs etc) but I would start at about 8 coarser (v60) or 3 (aeropress) and work +/- 1 each way depending on first pour
> 
> Are you aiming for 2:15 as an extraction for the V60?


Hi Glenn.

edit: Re-read your post. Thanks.

My v60 extraction time I aim for is 2:30

Cheers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whatever your current setting is + 3

Eg if you are already at 6 then go to 9 (3 steps coarser)


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Whatever your current setting is + 3
> 
> Eg if you are already at 6 then go to 9 (3 steps coarser)


Thanks Glenn.

I've got some spare beans and will have a play tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For the size of the dial wheel in the Mazzer, the adjustments are quite micro.

Each notch is a ballpark 5 seconds on an espresso shot.

El Carajillo gave me a good pointer the other day for a guide for finding a ball park espresso guide ..... from touching point wind back 17 notches then wind forward 4.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> For the size of the dial wheel in the Mazzer, the adjustments are quite micro.
> 
> Each notch is a ballpark 5 seconds on an espresso shot.


Thanks Clive will be interesting to see how far my estimates will be out



urbanbumpkin said:


> El Carajillo gave me a good pointer the other day for a guide for finding a ball park espresso guide ..... from touching point wind back 17 notches then wind forward 4.


Clive why not just dial back 13?....or am I missing something


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I did think that myself, I suppose it airs on the safe side. If your have the grinder on when your winding the 4 forward then if you hear any chirping you can back off.

Either that or superstition concerning the number 13


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I did think that myself, I suppose it airs on the safe side. If your have the grinder on when your winding the 4 forward then if you hear any chirping you can back off.
> 
> Either that or superstition concerning the number 13


Maybe elcarajillo was a safe cracker in a former life


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Clive why not just dial back 13?....or am I missing something


Thats what I was just thinking!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I've found where the 17 comes from see page 4 of below link

http://coffeetime.wdfiles.com/local--files/mazzer-mini-e-reseeting-grind-and-cleaning-tips/mazzer_cleaning_and_adjustment.pdf


----------

